# A big finish...



## WoodLM (Jul 30, 2012)

so i made my first two pens this weekend, and they seemed to be ok before i started putting my CA finish on (i.e. smooth transition to the bushing). but once i laid on my CA and MM it to a gloss and assembled, my fit was off on my kit. was wondering if there is a step that i am missing, or a trick of some kind? thanks

-Logan


----------



## reiddog1 (Jul 30, 2012)

Depending on how much finish you put on your pen, you have to compensate when you turn and sand your pen.  For example, I need to overturn and sand my blank down .005 lower than finished size.  My 12 to 15 coats of CA will be just over finished size allowing me just enough extra to sand my finish flat and buff it out ending at the correct finish diameter.  Wow, that's hard to say.  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## WoodLM (Jul 30, 2012)

yes it does actually! thank you!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 30, 2012)

Might not hurt to check both the bushing diameters and the components diameters with calipers or micrometer.  Sometimes they are not exactly the same size.


----------



## Cherrywalk (Jul 31, 2012)

reiddog1 said:


> Depending on how much finish you put on your pen, you have to compensate when you turn and sand your pen.  For example, I need to overturn and sand my blank down .005 lower than finished size.  My 12 to 15 coats of CA will be just over finished size allowing me just enough extra to sand my finish flat and buff it out ending at the correct finish diameter.  Wow, that's hard to say.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Dave



I like this idea Dave! This solves the problem I have getting bushing off a CA finished barrel and the problem that started this thread of over sizing the barrel due to a thick app of CA. 

Question: How do others part their bushings from a CA finished barrel? Parting the bushing with a x-acto knife, parting tool, sanding the CA off the bushing???? Other options???

I dread taking bushings off when I do a CA finish. Thanks for the solutions!


----------



## Kd5nay (Jul 31, 2012)

Tap it on my bench


----------



## Kinger (Jul 31, 2012)

Cherrywalk said:


> reiddog1 said:
> 
> 
> > Depending on how much finish you put on your pen, you have to compensate when you turn and sand your pen. For example, I need to overturn and sand my blank down .005 lower than finished size. My 12 to 15 coats of CA will be just over finished size allowing me just enough extra to sand my finish flat and buff it out ending at the correct finish diameter. Wow, that's hard to say. Hope this helps.
> ...


 

Ive tried all of those ways and still wasnt satisfied about how it turned out and the fail rate was just to high after all that work to get a nice finish,  I and I think most others here finish it between 2 centers without the bushings,  I didnt have a dead center for headstock so used an idea I seen on another thread here about using a bottlestopper screwed into drill chuck and then use live center in tailstock,  it eliminates the need to break off the bushings and also gives it a nice coating of ca down the ends to the barrel witch i think looks a lot nicer and smoother then having rough wood on ends of barrel


----------



## reiddog1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fellas,
  I've had the same problems with getting my bushings off my blanks after CA, so I went on amazon and purchased some Delrin rod.  I drilled the rod with 1/4 bit to slide on my mandrel.  I then turned two cones out of the Delrin.  So now I put a cone on each side, snug up my tail stock (not too much, cause you will expand your brass tube).  Finally, I do my CA finish and the cones will slide right out when done.  I just use a tiny amount of vasoline every once in a while on them to keep them slick.  No problems anymore.  Sounds like a lot, but check the library for making Delrin bushings to get a visual.  Another trick is to do half your finish, flip your blank and do the other half.  That way the beginning end doesn't get all the build up of CA.  Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## reiddog1 (Jul 31, 2012)

One last thought.  If you are doing 7mm pens, take an extra tube, cut it in half and use those when you CA finish.  Again, use a tiny (and I mean tiny) bit of vasoline to coat your new finishing bushings (extra tube) and they should snap right off.  A barrel trimmed head on backwards and some adhesive sandpaper on the trimmer will gently sand extra CA off the ends to true it up once more.  Sorry, had to get that out.

Dave


----------



## Cherrywalk (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the help Everyone! Can't wait to try these techniques out!!!


----------



## reiddog1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Carter,
  Shoot me a PM if you have questions.  My thoughts don't always translate to text very well.

Dave


----------



## carpblaster (Aug 7, 2012)

I also used the ca finish now and when i get done putting it on ,i sand it till there is no shinny spots,high spots before i do the mm,It is then i take the razor and cut it loose,take it out of the lathe and sand the end, then put back on and start the MM.since doing that I have not had one get stuck yet
carpblaster


----------

